# Mad Dog Primer



## toddcla2002 (Jan 16, 2008)

Is it all that it is cracked up to be? Has anyone here used it? What's been your experience with it? I have been using a lot of XIM Peel Bond for rough wood, Sherwin Williams A100 oil primer for anything that may bleed and a zinc oxide primer for rusty metal. Will this primer will do the work that all three of these have been doing? I am only planning to use this on exteriors for now. Thank you for your response!

~todd

P.S. It is also the lowest VOC product when compared to the other three primers that I use.


----------



## Kelly Painting (Apr 17, 2007)

Was given a sample, never used it. I tend to bring problems down to bare wood, making the product useless for me. Also, I'm old school, if something works...like fresh start (ben moore) then I don't search for new products.


----------



## Thepaintman (Jan 17, 2008)

Todd, I can get XIM, Zinsserand others. I haven't seen Mad Dog yet. I'm in Northern California. Got a web site?

Jerry


----------



## toddcla2002 (Jan 16, 2008)

www.maddogprimer.com


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

$50 a gal for primer! WOW!


----------

